# lighted nocks???



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeh, Easton makes a bunch of different nocks. I can think of 6, there are probably more.

The Wild Thing arrows take an H Nock. Easton makes a lighted nock for this arrow and other shafts the same size. They are about $20 for a 2 pack. You can probably get them at Bass Pro.

There are some old threads here on AT and elsewhere that describe how to make your own lighted nocks. You can make your own a lot cheaper than buying. But buying is probably a lot more reliable. Use the search function to find the threads. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

